# Backgrounds and black and blue versus clear.



## Odin (Mar 10, 2008)

I like to know if there is a arguement in favor of blue versus black back on plexi tanks and wether clear is any better. I see all three options clear, blue and black. Whats the diff between blue and black as far benefits to a planted Aquarium and the plants.

And how about those photo scenes of plants and abyss? Any benefit to your fish or plants? Or is all that stff just to hide wires and hoses?


----------



## Markalot (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't think there are any benefits other than visual.

I have a blue background on a 10 gallon and black on my 20 gallon and 46 gallon. I like both of them, but the black is a little more realistic looking in my opinion and shows the plants better.


----------



## owenj (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree & think that it's mainly an aesthetics kind of thing. I have regular clear & a black backed acrylic aquariums. I like the black back because it hides the filter boxes & cords from view, plus my Stealth heater is practically invisible against it.

If your tank is utilizing sunlight as part of its lighting system, such as in a Walstad-style NPT, having a clear background is a must.

Just my opinion, hope it helped.
~Jaime


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

always black in my opinion with black gravel


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's purely for aesthetics. I've tried all sorts of colors and I always end up going back to either black or white backrounds.


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

For me the blue only works for marine tanks. It just doesn't look right with FW. Black or clear are much better.

Bruce


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

For me it is either black or white. I think ill like the look of black better but i have a scratch on my glass and i think a white background will hide it. For now its clear tho, wires, HOB filter and all exposed for the world to see.


----------



## Markalot (Feb 14, 2007)

Blue background on my 15 gallon long:










Just a touch of blue looks rather nice. If this was a bigger tank, though, probably would be way too much blue.


----------



## Luisjose (Nov 9, 2007)

Markalot said:


> Blue background on my 15 gallon long:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tank! congrats
JL


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Black looks more realistic to me. However, it could depend not just on the plants but also the fish you keep. Then sometimes blue can offer a neat contrast if you have say plants and fish with red colors. Whatever fits your aesthetics perhaps.

Some consider them kind of cheap-like but those photo scene backgrounds can come in handy for say a sparsely planted tank that doesn't have much and the background can make up the difference. And of course like you said a background serves to hide cords. I would rather have any background than just the clear with wires visible.


----------

